# [ACPI mini-HOWTO] Molesto pitido muy agudo.

## wel

Tan mini es el Howto que casi da vergüenza ponerlo.

Los que utilizais ACPI en un portátil Dell, por ejemplo, os encontrareis que, al activar el soporte para el procesador, comienza a oírse un pitido muy agudo y constante. Esto sólo ocurre, al parecer, con los kernels de la serie 2.6.

¿Cómo solucionarlo?.

Pues bien. Editamos, con nuestro programa favorito, cierto archivo del núcleo:

```
nano /usr/src/linux/include/asm/param.h
```

Ahora, buscamos al principio del archivo unas líneas similares a estas:

```
#ifdef __KERNEL__

 # define HZ   1000

 # define USER_HZ  100   /* .. some user interfaces are in "ticks" */

 # define CLOCKS_PER_SEC (USER_HZ) /* like times() */

 #endif
```

Donde pone #define HZ 1000, cambiamos el valor por 100 (por ejemplo). Compilamos, instalamos y reiniciamos, ¡voilá!, se acabó el pitido.

----------

## alexlm78

Interesante, corto, pero interesante.  :Cool: 

----------

## artic

Mas q mini-howto es un micro-howto  :Razz: 

----------

## wel

 *artic wrote:*   

> Mas q mini-howto es un micro-howto :P

 

Sí, si fuese más pequeño cabría en el propio título :).

----------

## 2xMcK

Hola wel muchas gracias por el aviso. La verdad es que me habia fijado y me traia de cabeza, sabes más al respecto? algun link? Alguna explicación? Por que suenaaa!

Yo me habia fijado que solo suena en idle y funcionando con bateria, pero nada más.

----------

## psm1984

En este enlace viene para que sirve, otra cosa es por qué suena, será tema de algun condensador trabajando a esa frecuencia...

PD: parece que nuestro portatil tiene funciones "secretas" con Fn+z reinicia la rutina de lectura de temperatura  :Razz: .

----------

## Membris

 *artic wrote:*   

> Mas q mini-howto es un micro-howto 

 

Bueno, el tamaño no importa, o eso dicen no?  :Laughing: 

----------

## nandelbosc

He reinstalado gentoo en mi portatil y ya viene solucionado, almenos con el kernel 2.6.15-r7

Si ya hace tiempo (varias versiones de kernel) que ha cambiado, disculpen las molestias  :Wink: 

----------

